# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [Crystal Report] Utilisation des vues de sql serveur

## Olivierakadev

Bonjour,

J’ai cr des vues sous sql serveur et je souhaite les utiliser dans Crystal Report. J’ai bien coch l’options vue dans les options base de donnes mais lorsque que je recherche ces vues elles n’apparaissent pas.

D’o vient le problme ? Et que faire

D’avance merci

Olivier

----------


## Fabien Celaia

Tu utilises une connexion ODBC ? Si c'est le cas, assures-toi que tu as bien les droit de SELECT sur cette vue pour l'utilisateur en question

----------


## Olivierakadev

Salut amigo !!

J'ai bien une connexion ODBC. En fait j'ai dcouvert le problme qui vient
du fait que SQL Serveur 7.0 a t patch et c'est cela qui poserait problme.

Merci de m'avoir rpondu !

A+

----------

